# 1938 Twin Flex Check this out!



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok so tell me what you see different on this one--hint it isn't the lights or lack of rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Apr 26, 2014)

Fascinating! The tank.. it floats on air.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 26, 2014)

WOW..NICE bike!!:eek:


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 26, 2014)

Woow really nice OG twin flex. How much was he asking for it Freqman??


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2014)

NFS--not my bike. You can see it at Ann Arbor tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 26, 2014)

no bar under tank , chrome tank ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2014)

a. no bar under tank. Chrome tank is correct for '38. The twin Silver Rays are something I have never seen on a TF either but it has the original wiring and they are wired correctly. Also does not look like it ever had a rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 26, 2014)

Wtfffff?... that's awesome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 26, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> a. no bar under tank. Chrome tank is correct for '38. The twin Silver Rays are something I have never seen on a TF either but it has the original wiring and they are wired correctly. Also does not look like it ever had a rack. V/r Shawn




Is something up with the fork leg?..looks burned or twisted

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2014)

*Twinflex*

Somebody keep us posted on what this beauty sells for at the show.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Somebody keep us posted on what this beauty sells for at the show.




As I posted before the bike is not for sale. The bike will be shown tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 26, 2014)

Any other bicycles use that tank?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 26, 2014)

so I guess you guys are waiting for this?
I combined two ads because technically this one isn't catalogued. both features are rare, but not unexpected. I suppose it had to show up at some point. the explanation is somewhat confusing but we'll try. in 1938 all of the 1938 Twin-Flexes were recalled, so technically all Twin-Flexes of this sort were considered by Huffman to be 1939's. the black and white portion of the catalog scan shows the Model 6 Camel Back Twin-Flex, the color portion shows that head light option which was available in 1939. this bike is an early 1939, or what is commonly referred to as a 1938 with the new 1939 Champion model lighting setup.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Scott for the explanation. This is the beauty of this hobby--new things are discovered all the time. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 26, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Scott for the explanation. This is the beauty of this hobby--new things are discovered all the time. V/r Shawn




I've seen the lights before, but the Camelback Twin-Flex has only been in catalogs before now. Mike should try to talk the owner out of it, it would look great sitting next to the Death Bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2014)

Call me the skeptic, but I'm not buying it!
The 9 on the back of the fork crown, coincides with what Scott said about it being a 39 model.
The flat fender braces seem to be out of place for that year bike. The paint looks like an older repaint with some distressing to give it a nice aged look.
It just looks a little to fabricated to me, to be an unmolested all original bike.
I'm not saying, that they didn't put a bike out like this, I'm just saying, that to me, this one doesn't quite add up.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 28, 2014)

The bike is real.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 28, 2014)

cant complain, the bike is awesome! also got to ride it around the block thanks larkin  

Nick.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> The bike is real.




 I stand corrected.
 Seeing is believing, and you guys were there, so that's good enough for me.

 When a bike this unusual and never before seen shows up, then a little scrutiny is in order.
 The trim paint and pin stripes look so fresh, for a 76 year old bicycle, that my thoughts were, that it could be the work of a Master Faux.

 It's a truly magnificent bike, and a model rarely if ever seen before.
 I thought it a bit odd, that a 39 model year bike as the date stamp on the fork alludes to, would still be using the flat fender braces and straight down tube.
 But, the catalog lists the Camel Back frame Twin Flex as the base model, so that might explain using 37/38 spec'd parts on a 39 model year bike.

 Amazing bike!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's a couple more photos from AA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2014)

I scrutinized this bike very carefully. This is the real deal! I'd be happy to have it in my collection any day. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 29, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> As I posted before the bike is not for sale. The bike will be shown tomorrow. V/r Shawn




Everything has a price! Amazing bike! C'mon shawn, you need this bike! The Cabe needs it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Everything has a price! Amazing bike! C'mon shawn, you need this bike! The Cabe needs it!




The owner has my phone number! V/r Shawn


----------



## mcdillis (Apr 29, 2014)

*1938 Dayton Airflyte*

Hi Schawn, It was really nice to meet you and I can't believe I've owned the bike over 3 years and I never thought about the no lower bar. Great pictures. It really made me feel good on my birthday weekend to have such an interest in one of my collection bikes. As I told you the bike was discovered in a shed that was falling down along with a 1920's Indian. They had been left in an estate that had gone under in the 40's. The only thing I changed on the bike was the inner tubes. Other than that, the Clipper was on it. All I did was very carefully clean it up. Since it was my birthday on Sunday, I came up with my birthday phrase, It's not what you have but what you don't have. Meaning I was very happy to find out it didn't have the lower bar. Thanks again, Larkin


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey Larkin,
    Likewise it was very nice to meet and talk with you. I'm glad you decided to bring that bike out and share with us. I need to recover financially from the RMS I just bought but if you ever decide to part with that bike I would appreciate a call! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sweet! Looks like this beauty is already part of the Cabe.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 24, 2021)

@mcdillis Wow this is such a cool bike!!!
I had only seen a twinflex without the lower bar one other time here on the cabe, but heck it may have just been this one. 
Take care!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2021)

Fortunately, this bike now resides in California, so I’ve had the pleasure of seeing it in person, and it is, in fact, a fabulous original example of a very rare 1939 camelback frame type, Twin Flex Champion.
Definitely one of the best bikes in the hobby bar none.


----------



## John (Mar 26, 2021)

bar none, is that a pun






As Frank @cyclonecoaster.com would say, Ridden not hidden


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2021)

John said:


> bar none, is that a pun
> 
> Ha!



Ha!
I didn’t think, anybody would get it.

Fantastic bike, John!
Thanks for bringing it out.


----------

